# Ant help please



## Tleilaxu (Jun 23, 2006)

While I was watering the soil in my ant cage the "queen" bolted from her hiding place to quickly to have made a nest so I can conclude that it is A. A virgin queen. B. A male. C. or (leastly likely) a species that does not nest in soil. I fed her some honey which she ate. She is back in her old enclosure. I also have pics so if you guys could identify and possibly sex that would be great!
 Also how long will it live if its a virgin queen and what could I do to attract mates of her type? Also how long will it live if its a male?


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_1456.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_1455.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_1454.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_1427.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_1426.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/Tleilaxu/000_1425.jpg


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 23, 2006)

That's what queen ants look like? I guess I see quite a few of them here then. I'm guessing she is not fertile, but thats just a guess, she may need a mate.


----------



## zinto (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, that looks like a queen.  It's pretty much impossible to mate a caught virgin queen.  The way fertile queen ants are usually caught is to blacklight for them.  All queens that come to the light are caught, and if they're fertile, they lay eggs!  Usually queen ants don't eat until their first workers are able to bring them food.  Males are very short lived, virgin queens will probably live for a while, but obviously no eggs.  Hope this helps!
-Nick


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 24, 2006)

You can tell its a female? Sweet now what kind... This may help in inducing a nest if she is fertile.

Also to others who are just reading the thread try to answer the above questions as well Thank you.


----------



## ilovebugs (Jun 24, 2006)

Tleilaxu said:
			
		

> You can tell its a female? Sweet now what kind... This may help in inducing a nest if she is fertile.
> 
> Also to others who are just reading the thread try to answer the above questions as well Thank you.



If I'm correct, the size in addition to the wings makes it a female.

as for the species I believe it's Camponotus pennsylvanicus  (try to say it backwards five times fast, upside down with a blindfold)

they are probably my favorite type of ant.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2063.html for some info

also there's a wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpenter_ant


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh so it is indeed one of those.... OK so how do you induce them to nest?


----------



## zinto (Jun 24, 2006)

You just have to provide the proper environment - find out what type of wood works best for them and just introduce them to it.  They won't need any training.  Good luck!


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 24, 2006)

I see I have what I think is a good log for her. I hope the workers are big.


----------



## Ant Worker (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh god.... Please dont rush to judgement on C. penn, it could be one of the other many Camponotus sp. Yes it is Campnotus good job getting that far.  

Anyway, that is a queen *but* having gone this long and retaining her wings and running out of her hole like that, I'm certain she is infertile and will not produce. Mating ants in captivity is VERY hard, but it has been done. I've done it a few times myself but it was by accident and luck, you won't be able to do it easily as the males of the campnotus look so much alike in most sp.

Workers are of good size, and they don't need wood at all, I hate people thinking all Camponotus sp. are carpenter ants. Which is complete bull. Most of them are perfectally content in soil and only use wood when its already decaying and theres spaces already in it, they dont eat wood, carve the wood, or do anything of that nature. Ants are not termites.

Ilovebugs: 
Please do not go on size and wings to conclude its female most species the queens are the same size as the workers and males are the same size as the queens etc. One of the easiest ways is by looking at the head. He head of the male has large eyes and very tiny jaws. The female has larger powerful jaws with smaller eyes and a overall bigger head.

bugmankeith:
Yes thats what queens look like, fertile ones have no wings.  Yes she needs a mate but they aren't like termites, after mating the male dies and ants dont usually mate in captivity so the chances of this queen founding a colony are like .001%


----------



## zinto (Jun 26, 2006)

Just because a female has wings, does not mean it's infertile.  There's an ant lab at the University of Arizona with at least 80 ant colonies.  There are many queens who still have their wings.  They haven't broken off their wings because the space provided isn't very confining.

The reason I suggested to give it a log is because the species that was suggested (_Camponotus pennsylvanicus_) _is_ a carpenter ant and they _do_ nest in wood.  I'm not saying this ID is correct, but that species does nest in wood.

Also, I've never ever seen a queen the same size as a worker.  They are always larger, especially the abdomen.  The wings are also a dead giveaway that it is at least royal, the abdomen suggests a queen.  Even if the wings have been broken off, you can see where they used to be.  Males are usually not the same size as the queens either.  Frequently smaller, but not always.  I do agree with the head aspects Ant Worker brought up though.  I've included a couple links to images portraying the different ant castes side by side.  In all of these except the last one, the female is wingless, the male has wings, and the rest are workers of different caste sizes.  The last one is actually carpenter ants - the queen is the largest winged individual.

http://www.biology.duke.edu/rausher/altex8.jpg
http://ant.edb.miyakyo-u.ac.jp/P/LineArt/C/101001.gif
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/housingandclothing/images/1066f01.gif
http://www.pestcontrolcanada.com/ant stages.gif


----------



## Ant Worker (Jun 27, 2006)

um......
Please, never post about ants every again, you are completely wrong in your arguements against me.
1. I keep ants with queens the same size as workers and males same size as queens so dont speak again about it.
2. Never said unmated queens always lose their wings, but its very uncommon, in the wild they shed them after mating or finding a suitable nesting place. Campnotus rarely keep their wings, especially after the conditions described its extremly rare.
3.Yawn.... Camp. penn is NOT a carpenter ant, some people find them in rotted wood in their houses, so lets jump to conclusions that all wild ants are carpenters. In the wild they nest in the soil just as much as in wood, if not more in soil. Sorry your wrong I've never seen a Campo colony in the wild in wood, all in the soil. Please, shh..
4. LOL abdomen is the end segment, a segment that is worthless in IDing the queens/males. They look the same in most species. The thorax will have wing scars and be bigger in queens/males. But abdomen is not a key sorry wrong again, the best way is the head.


----------



## zinto (Jun 27, 2006)

First of all, I don't know why you're being so rude about the whole thing.  I'm just trying to have a discussion about it, and for some reason you feel the need to be a jerk about it.

1. Anyway, just because I've never seen a queen the same size as the workers doesn't mean they don't exist.  I suppose I should have put that in my post, but I wasn't expecting you to get all defensive about it.  Even so, I find it hard to believe that the abdomen of your queen is the same as the workers, but am open to being corrected.

2. Secondly, it's obviously not that uncommon for queens to keep their wings if so many of the queens at the UofA still have theirs.  The way many of the queens are caught is by blacklighting for them.  That probably affects whether or not the wings are kept.

3. Although it probably wasn't the best course of action, I naively accepted information I found on one site ( http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2063.html ) without cross-referencing it with others.  However, even after that I found this site ( http://www.msstate.edu/org/mississi...aepages/genericpages/Camp.pennsylvanicus.html ) which specifically states "_Camponotus pennsylvanicus_ is in the subgenus Camponotus, which includes some of the true carpenter ants that nest in wood."

4. I'm well aware of what an abdomen is.  The queen's are always much larger than the workers, because that's where the eggs are produced!!  How many workers do you see with an adbomen like this: http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag/imag98/antqn.jpg ?  If you go back to the links I provided in my last post, the queen's abdomen (end segment) is much larger than any of the other individuals in the picture.  Can anyone disagree with this?  No.  I am quite surprised that you claim the abdomen provides no assistance in distinguishing between queens and other members of the colony.  I think the large size of a queen insect's (ants, termites, bees, etc.) abdomen is the most well-known fact about them!

Again, it is not my intention to be rude, but simply to provide an intelligent discussion about the topic at hand.  I think you are being overly rude and would ask that you change your attitude.  You're taking this a bit to seriously.  Also, please provide some pictures or links to prove me wrong, I think it would help.

-Nick


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 9, 2006)

1, your wrong live with it.
2, UoFA has collected alate females doesnt mean they are mated queens who ever successfully produced a colony. Queens that produce colonies and have mated shed their wings, now if you would like I'll email uofa and ask them just how many of the queens are actually mated just to prove my point.
3, lol there is no ant that carvs out perfectly good wood, some will take the time to nest in already rotted out wood. Nothing about them makes them carpenter, again you fail to prove a point other than some basic crap you heard on a website.
4, I have a camponotus colony where the majors abdomens are bigger than the queens and this occurs in several species. You lack common sense, eggs produced doesnt mean that they have bigger abdomen. They can expand/contract if they are laying eggs or not. Its a well known "fact", but in the true world of myrmacology the abdomen is no assistance in Identifying a queen and any entamoligist whom is educated in ants will tell you the same thing.
Zinto, stop reading picture books you get from your schools book orders, you don't learn much from them. Go read some ant books by an entamologist than speak to me again until then I don't want to see you post about ants again.


----------



## zinto (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, you're being extremely immature about this.  I'm not even sure that you're worth responding to since you're so close-minded, however I will reply to you one last time and if you don't want to see my posts - don't log on.

1. I never said I was right, however I did want proof.  Since you're unwilling to provide it, I will continue thinking you're a liar.

2. Feel free to email UofA.  I can even give you the email address of the guy who works in the ant lab.  Want to know why?  Because I worked there, I am a student at the UofA.  The queens that were caught while blacklighting laid eggs.  I'm pretty sure that's a good sign that she's fertile.

3. I never claimed to be an expert on carpenter ants.  Maybe you are, I'm not one to judge.  However, I will still be skepticle about anything you say and will have to confirm that with an actual reliable source.

4. I'd really like to see some pictures of the species you're referring to.  Although I do use the head to assist in identifying queens, the abdomen is still a useful tool as well, regardless of what you say.  I am sticking with that because it has already assisted me many times in the past.  And guess what - they laid eggs!

Don't expect me to respond to your posts anymore because these have been a complete waste of my time.  If you weren't so rude and actually provided some references to back up your statements, it would have been a different story.  Your methods supposedly work for you, and mine are working just fine for me, so I won't need your comments or assistance so please don't bother responding to my posts either.


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes I'm going to respond, if you don't like it quit the site. And I wouldn't recommend insulting me. I'm not one to piss off...

1. Next time I find a nest of Myrmica with alates I'll take some pictures for you since you are so arogant. Also I've seen some Formica, camponotus, and Pogonomyrmex the same way, all of the colonies near my house have had their nuptail flights.

2. Unmated queens if provided the right conditions will lay, yes give me the email address of the guy I'll email him myself, blacklit queens are 95% of the time unmated.

3. You won't find one, ants are not termites, learn the differents between social insects as you seem to lack that ability. There is no species of ants that carv out perfectlly good wood. Thus they aren't carpenters. Go on believing some bull crap you've learned from pest inspectors and childrens picture books I really don't care, until you mislead others with your false information.

4. I'll take some pictures of some of my Pogonomyrmex/Camponotus colonies when my shed dries out after the rain I've had for like 12 days straight its annoying to try and take pictures on wet ground.

Back up your information with a myrmacologist and maybe you'll get respect I've talked to/worked with more myrmacologists than you know sorry..

I'll get the photos for you first chance I get and make a seperate thread for you. No I don't have a book or a site because 75% of the "ant sites" are false information. And there arn't books published on "size of adomen in an ant". 

I really don't care if you dont want to reply, or read this, or give me the email, it shows that you have no information in continuing this debate because you have nothing more to prove your point, at least give me the email so I may email this dude.

-_-;;

-Lee


----------



## Waspman (Jul 10, 2006)

Ant Worker, in Pogonomyrmex, overall size is _very_ characteristic of sexuals. Besides the inquiline species, all of the Pogonomyrmex sexuals I have seen are larger than the workers (color variations can also be diagnostic in many species).

It's okay to defend your point, but your arrogance is unneeded.


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 10, 2006)

-_-;; I've got some small queens and large workers sometimes, especially males are close to the same size. Least from my observations of the colonies in my own yard.

Arrogance, lol, the fact that I know more than any other person on this forum about ants and I know that for a fact. No one with the ammount of knowledge that I have has steped forth as of yet.

Either your all scarred to be humilliated or you are actually a fake.


-Lee/ant hack

^ was supposed to install fear lol.


----------



## Waspman (Jul 10, 2006)

Large workers are major workers, which can obviously rival sexuals in size (P. badius being the only polymorphic species in America).

Everyone's here to learn and have a good time, not to gloat over who knows more. Your belittling comments are pretty childish man. Get on the same page as everyone else.


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 11, 2006)

I never argued large workers being majors and that is something I've argued with people before. But I've had some dang big Pogonomyrmex occidentalis workers and some smaller queens. an example a Pogo colony I captured today where the queen was a little small but the workers were of good size! 

I'm sorry to disagree but there is nothing I have to learn from anyone here about ants. I'm here for spiders, and a few other things not ants but those who wish to know information on this forum about ants will get it.

Belittling, yes because I'm the best. ;*) I don't roll on the same page I'm an indavidual I don't follow a crowd, sorry I'm not a conformist.


----------



## Waspman (Jul 11, 2006)

Following the crowd is not the point, it's just a matter of being friendly! With the attitude you have, the information you provide won't be taken seriously (evidenced in this thread), so people will _not_ be getting information on ants.

There are some others here that do know ants, knowing possibly more than you think they know (myself included). I wouldn't discredit people so easily. Just a few things to consider.

I'm out.


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 11, 2006)

1v1 ant knowledge and keeping contest????

LOL !! I'm not a friendly person by nature. I don't believe in internet friends so there is no friendlyness I want information straight thats all not to make cyber friends and go on cyber dates and that crap.

Don't waste my time with that kind of bull crap.


----------



## Waspman (Jul 11, 2006)

Now you're wasting my time with your strange interpretations of what I say. Cyber friends...dates??! I never said that or even hinted it. Your pride is pretty funny to observe!

And the topic is away from ants now, and I leave the thread.


----------



## thisgal (Jul 11, 2006)

Yo, King Antworker. You can't spell.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 11, 2006)

thisgal said:
			
		

> Yo, King Antworker. You can't spell.


You're right. It is kind of funny...this one guy coming in and bragging that he's smarter than everyone and doesn't even realize that individual is spelled with an I.

Large part of why I'd rather PM waspman than ask advice from you.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 11, 2006)

back on topic im gonna say your queen is most likly infertile.ive never had one drop eggs that still had wings.(not that its not possible)if i were u id go and find a new queen with some workers and start them off in a ant farm or some kind of jar.
@ antworker im gonna say alot of your info is correct but no need to be a dick to people on here man.if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all.lol


----------



## thisgal (Jul 11, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> You're right. It is kind of funny...this one guy coming in and bragging that he's smarter than everyone and doesn't even realize that individual is spelled with an I.


Oh, geez, I've counted at least a half a dozen retarded spellings.


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 12, 2006)

LOL if you count the spellings of words for exactness then your a pretty pathetic low life nerd. Who needs a friend a hobby, or something in your life other than a computer. Seriously your one screwed up cookie...

Yea I don't care about my spelling here as long as its understandable thats as far as I care to go. I rush and I don't play to take my time spelling things out for you..

No but really nerds, go outside it wont kill you.

LOL syndicate don't call me another name in your life or you will really regret it.

EvilCh, lol wasp doesn't know as much as me so if u want a small ammount of information and what is most likely to be false be my guest I have no need to bother with pathetic individuals like yourself.

-End topic.


----------



## desertdwellr (Jul 12, 2006)

*Lee......*

What exactly are your creds? Where did you recieve your PhD?

95% of blacklit alate queens have been unmated you say? I must be VERY fortunate and collect the entire 5% that have. I commonly find queens via blacklighting that have been mated or will in fact mate on the sheet. More often then not these BL'd queens are successful in colony foundation.

Perhaps before spouting factless venom pick up some publications yourself, not just the ones with pictures. Oh yeah, switch to decaf.

Aaron


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 12, 2006)

My facts have come straight from a few professors that I've talked with sorry.

LOL never said blacklit queens dont mate on the sheet, but commonly queens with wings dont found colonies because they are ussually unmated. Thats a fact that cant be argued sure some may come to the blacklight at night and you may get a few lucky mated queens. Congrats never said its impossible. What I'm saying is it's unlikely.

decaf? Lol I don't drink coffee you pathetic nerd. God lucky for a few of you I quit all forms of hacking over a year ago so I wont kill you all.


----------



## Arietans (Jul 12, 2006)

I love the friendly manner in which this topic was approached  

Antworker, you didn't get many hugs as a child, I see. Do you really think its necessary to be so aggressive?


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 12, 2006)

Ant worker, I have sent you a PM and reported most of your posts as well as informed the site owners of your past and present actions.

I fully expect you to make a crack about running to mommy and daddy (Scott and Debby) however, I am not a moderator and can not really do anything but that.



			
				Mr.Deranged said:
			
		

> Absolutely NO flaming, deliberate personal attacks, or excessively antagonizing posts!


They don't say anything about threats made by overzealous script kiddies, but I'm fairly certian that's in there somewhere 

You are now on my ignore list, and I strongly encourage all the other people who have replied to this thread to do the same.

This child has nothing to offer us.


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 12, 2006)

L
O
L
.

First lets address the lack of "hugs". LOL I get plenty of hugs as a kid, and I'm an aggressive person piss me off you get an earful thats how I roll im not gonna kiss ass.

LOL Evil report me lm<edit>ao do It I'll change my IP and return you nerd. And no I'm not a script kiddie, I did far more than anything related to being a script kiddie. I'm a far better hacker than you think..

<edit - language>


----------



## desertdwellr (Jul 12, 2006)

*Lee....*

Perhaps you didn't read my prior questions.

I would like to know what your credentials are.

Where did you earn your PhD?

GED if you are lucky?

What are the credentials of these expert profs you spoke of? Are they Myrmecologists? Or teaching at some simple little community college?

I as a pathetic nerd as you so pointed out, would like to meet up so we could further discuss this matter. There are many very remote mountain ranges here in Southern Arizona where I go anting, consider this an invite of sorts.

Aaron


----------



## DarkRAM (Jul 12, 2006)

Ant Worker said:
			
		

> LOL Evil report me lm<edit>ao do It I'll change my IP and return you nerd. And no I'm not a script kiddie, I did far more than anything related to being a script kiddie. I'm a far better hacker than you think..
> 
> <edit>.


Wow, your are quite the jack of trades. First a expert in ants, and now a hacker.


----------



## zinto (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks this guy is a little rude, to put it mildly.  I too noticed the spelling errors, another reason I didn't believe what he was saying.  Lack of intellect or care to look professional dissuades me from taking him seriously.  I am also quite interested to see where this guy got an education and why he is claiming to be "Mister Know-it-all."  Without anything to back it up, we have no reason to believe anything he says.  And as I've stated before, I've caught plenty of fertile queens while blacklighting just like desertdwellr.  Thanks for all of your support guys.

Whether you believe me or not about the winged queens, I've chosen not to give you (Ant Worker) the email address of the guy at UofA.  I wouldn't wish you upon my worst enemy.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys...stop responding to his posts and he will go away


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=7462

Click on the link to add our script kiddie friend to your ignore list.

Ant worker...stop bragging. We're hardly impressed.

Come back with your sources (which I, as well as the rest of the AB community doubt you have), and maybe even prove that you don't need somebody to log onto AB for you and maybe we'll tremble in fear at your very name.

You'll probably just have to settle for a little giggle, though.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 12, 2006)

I found a major chink in Ant Worker's credibility. Apparrently, carpenter ants DO nest in drywood.

They probably don't eat the stuff, but they definitely will chew holes smooth in it.

University of Kentucky



> Carpenter ants nest in both moist and dry wood, but prefer wood which is moist.


Even though caprenter ants prefer moist wood, they will nest in drywood which is the exact opposite of what you said.



			
				Ant Worker (AKA script kiddie) said:
			
		

> Workers are of good size, and they don't need wood at all, I hate people thinking all Camponotus sp. are carpenter ants. Which is complete bull. Most of them are perfectally content in soil and _*only use wood when its already decaying and theres spaces already in it, they dont eat wood, carve the wood, or do anything of that nature. Ants are not termites.*_


It does seem that they use wood and do things in the nature of carving it.

I know crap about ants, BTW.

Let's see what else I can find, shall we?

I love putting my odd news talents into action for the good of humanity.

http://www.msstate.edu/org/mississi...aepages/genericpages/Camp.pennsylvanicus.html

Article about Camponotus pennsylvanicus which debunks what you said about them nesting in wood near the bottom.



> This is a very common ant that nests in live and dead trees, rotting logs and stumps, and in wood products such as fences, telephone poles, and buildings .


Again...screwed by your own words by the University of Mississippi.



			
				script kiddie said:
			
		

> 3.Yawn.... Camp. penn is NOT a carpenter ant, some people find them in rotted wood in their houses, so lets jump to conclusions that all wild ants are carpenters. In the wild they nest in the soil just as much as in wood, if not more in soil. Sorry your wrong I've never seen a Campo colony in the wild in wood, all in the soil. Please, shh..


I have seen a carpenter ant colony in a tree before, nesting in the dead wood at the center of the tree. The tree was cut down, exposing the nest.

Not that I'm a credible source, or anything. The incident happened while I was clearing out some brush for a summer camp I worked at at the time. Personal experience, counts for crap in your eyes. But it's how I know you don't know what you're talking about. That's why it's important.

<Shrugs>

Two posts...a pair of fallacies. Big ones, too.. Let's go on.

I actually ran out of informational posts to read through. The rest were basically flaming and other fecal wastes of bandwidth.



			
				Script Kiddie said:
			
		

> Back up your information with a myrmacologist and maybe you'll get respect I've talked to/worked with more myrmacologists than you know sorry..


How about you go first? Most of the sites run by credible universities seem to dispute a lot of your claims.

I personally find it hard to believe somebody who writes with the grammar skills of a 14 year old D student has worked with any credible scientists.

I'm sorry, but a state university beats a community college professor any day.

How long did it take you to google for the term for ant scientist, BTW?

Beyond this point, I doubt you can do anything to save your credibility.

So...again, Ant Worker...I defy you to come up with credible sources to defend your claims. You obviously don't have the education to have a PHD and judging by how almost EVERYTHING you say is crap, I'm guessing you don't have the sources to back up your claims.

Oh, and I'm going to quote you as script kiddie from now on 
Think of it as your pet name

I translated this page into something you can understand. It's sad, but your spelling and grammar doesn't change much in this translation.


----------



## Mister Internet (Jul 13, 2006)

Ant Worker,

I'm one of the few mods available during the 'Con, and you're pissing me off.  I'm not in the mood to tolerate children who get off on their own perceived superiority, and if you keep it up, you can find another forum to "learn about spiders", because you won't be welcome here any longer.  If you have the creds you claim to have, state them plainly and move the heck on with the topic, nobody here is impressed, so get over yourself.  I don't believe you're anything more than a maniacally egotistical research assistant by the way you're acting, because there's no possible way ANY Masters/Ph.D jury would have passed you if this is truly how you defend your views.

I believe EC did a fine job of detailing why people suspect you're full of crap.  I suggest you count to 10 next time you feel like giving us some more of that "I know more than you, so shut up and don't speak again", or it will be the last post you make here.

There is plenty to be learned here about all kinds of other invertebrates if dealing with the knuckle-dragging 'ant idiots' is too much for your fragile soul to bear... I suspect, however, that you are not the type who cares as much for learning as showing off.  If you were TRULY interested in these animals, you'd go out of your way to make sure people were educated and wrong views were fixed... you would NOT act this way.

Just because you live near NYC doesn't automatically mean you have to be rude... many here, including the owners, live in the NYC area and manage to relate to people without sounding like an egotistical maniac.

This will be your only warning.  If you have a problem with anything I've said, PM me.


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 13, 2006)

The people I know aren't just teachers at a local college or w/e. They are myrmacologists and since I'm not getting that email from zinto I won't mention there names to be fair.

LOL desert. Gosh you ever been on ant farms message board whats your user name there if you have one. And no you'd be a waste of my time to meat. I bench 350 lbs and I'm a blackbelt in jujitsu. Your not in a position to make threats towards me.

Admin, sure np, waiting for someone to finally say something lol. But the fact is I know more about ants than all of you.

lOL @ calling me a script kiddie. lmao


----------



## desertdwellr (Jul 13, 2006)

*Lee....*

So who exactly are these myrmecologists? They have names or are they as non-existant as your credentials, which you have neglected to state.

If you are quick you may get some paperwork online at one of those internet degree mills, I heard you can make it say whatever you wish ie. "myrmacologist"....misspelled just the way you like it.

Also anyone can SAY they bench 500# and have a blackbelt in hong kong fuey, if that is the case come say Hi in person, after all you have nothing to be afraid of. I'll be out anting all weekend in the sticks, let me know where we can speak in person. Maybe while showing off some ninja moves you can point to which ant species you actually can identify.

If you can't do that send me a private email with your address and I will mail you a couple bucks, perhaps that way you can afford to buy a clue.

Aaron


----------



## Arietans (Jul 13, 2006)

> The people I know aren't just teachers at a local college or w/e. They are myrmacologists and since I'm not getting that email from zinto I won't mention there names to be fair.
> 
> LOL desert. Gosh you ever been on ant farms message board whats your user name there if you have one. And no you'd be a waste of my time to meat. I bench 350 lbs and I'm a blackbelt in jujitsu. Your not in a position to make threats towards me.
> 
> ...


And so the rant continues.  This day would've been a total disaster had it not been for the humour you provide.


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 13, 2006)

lol desert I was just in arizona a few weeks back lol too late now im not going back for awhile.

LOL I'm not giving names or addresses or any information to you sorry. Your opinion of me matters nothing.


----------



## desertdwellr (Jul 13, 2006)

*Lee...if that is even your name*

You don't have names of myrmecologists that you know because you do not know any. Once again no credentials of yours.....not even listing McManager at McDonalds, I'm shocked. 

Feel free to email me when the fine state of Arizona will be graced by your presence again, perhaps a meeting then. Or let me know where you hail from and on my travels I'll drop by, being an academic genius we could have alot to talk about right? Or at least swap ninja moves.

Aaron


----------



## Arietans (Jul 13, 2006)

> Wow, your are quite the jack of trades. First a expert in ants, and now a hacker.


... and a ninja and a powerlifter. Truly we are in the presence of greatness


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 13, 2006)

Script Kiddie said:
			
		

> The people I know aren't just teachers at a local college or w/e. They are myrmacologists and since I'm not getting that email from zinto I won't mention there names to be fair.
> 
> LOL desert. Gosh you ever been on ant farms message board whats your user name there if you have one. And no you'd be a waste of my time to meat. I bench 350 lbs and I'm a blackbelt in jujitsu. Your not in a position to make threats towards me.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight, you're not going to give us your sources. I've proven you were wrong on a major number of your gloating points wrong with credible sources and you are STILL gloating about your percieved knowledge.

I'm sure you're the toughest person on the internet, buddy. 



			
				Arietans said:
			
		

> ... and a ninja and a powerlifter. Truly we are in the presence of greatness


Chuck Norris personified, he is


----------



## Mister Internet (Jul 13, 2006)

Ant Worker said:
			
		

> Admin, sure np, waiting for someone to finally say something lol. But the fact is I know more about ants than all of you.


So let me get this straight, you were expecting this behavior to warrant moderator action, and you did it anyway?  And you think it's funny?  You're not scoring any points with that little revelation. You derail one more thread, and you can watch from the sidelines.

And only the most arrogant person would assume they know more than anyone else about a certain subject.  In corollary, only the most egotistical would think more of himself because of it.


----------



## Ant Worker (Jul 13, 2006)

Yea I did it to piss people off knowing I'd get in trouble. Ask me if I care?

Nope not one bit. LOL watch from sidelines I'll come back with new ip. Your not in a position to make threats toward me.


----------



## Mister Internet (Jul 13, 2006)

Ant Worker said:
			
		

> Yea I did it to piss people off knowing I'd get in trouble. Ask me if I care?
> 
> Nope not one bit. LOL watch from sidelines I'll come back with new ip. Your not in a position to make threats toward me.


I don't care if you care.  I DO care about the integrity of AB though, so we'll solve that problem right now, enjoy your 1-month vacation.

And you have a dim view of the world if you consider enforcing the rules "threats" ... however, if you do make good on YOUR threat to come back with a new IP, your ban will be permanent.  Don't flatter yourself that you're the only one here who knows how to "hack".


----------



## thisgal (Jul 13, 2006)

Wait a sec, so let me get this straight. This guy calls people who can accurately use spelling and grammar "nerds" (I always thought knowing how to spell was common sense..), yet he claims to be all hack-happy? Uh, do I smell a nerd?


On another note, I forget how I stumbled onto this specific thread...but it never ceases to amaze me when I realise any little insect or other creature I see around the house or yard is probably the distant cousin of someone's favourite pet. Weird, yet awesome.


----------



## ta2edpop (Jul 14, 2006)

Ant Worker said:
			
		

> The people I know aren't just teachers at a local college or w/e. They are myrmacologists and since I'm not getting that email from zinto I won't mention there names to be fair.
> 
> LOL desert. Gosh you ever been on ant farms message board whats your user name there if you have one. And no you'd be a waste of my time to meat. I bench 350 lbs and I'm a blackbelt in jujitsu. Your not in a position to make threats towards me.
> 
> ...


WOW! I can only do 349. I guess I'm still not good enough.......Would you like fries with that?


----------



## Mister Internet (Jul 14, 2006)

Problem's been solved folks, move along.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Nov 2, 2008)

thanx man


----------



## Anthony Straus (Nov 6, 2008)

bhoeschcod you really brought this one back from the dead


----------



## bhoeschcod (Nov 8, 2008)

lol yeah


----------

